# Please learn from my mistakes



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Guys and Gals,

About a month ago I had a very painful and potentially devastating experience while working in the shop. The lessons learned are that I must always stay focused on the task at hand and never make assumptions.

I was milling stock using a router mounted in my Legacy Mill. Whenever I do this, I take the unit out into the driveway behind the garage and work because chips go everywhere. Inital setup went well, started planing stock down to size, no problems. After the initial passes, I needed to change cutters, and that is where things went wrong.

My usual routine is to unplug the machine, pop the motor out of the base and change cutters on the little table that I set on top of the mill. Ocassionally I change cutters with the router in the base, and that was what I did this time. I stopped the router, moved the carriage to a place I had access to the collet nut, and then realized that I had to go back into the garage to get the cutter I needed.

I went back outside and picked up where I left off. I SHOULD HAVE GONE BACK TO STEP ONE. I had assumed that I had unplugged the router as I always do. I hadn't. I didn't double check. 

The router has 2 start switches, both recessed and no where near the collet. I put the first wrench on the collet nut, and then started moving the second wrench toward the flats on the shaft. As I did this, the router started. My had was pulled into the cutter by either the bit or the wrench, I can't say for sure. The cutter was about 1-1/2 inch in diameter.

I was stunned, confused, and honestly quite frightened. The instant I heard that router start, I knew bad things had happened. I quickly wrapped up my hand, quickly checked that I wasn't missing anything, and ran inside.

The net result was 18 stitches in my left middle finger, 10 stitches in my left index finger, and 3 stitches in my thumb. The force of the router or wrench hiting my middle finger knocked some pieces of bone loose. Please don't ask for pictures, you wouldn't want to see them. 

In further proof that the Good Lord spends a lot of his time looking over my shoulder, there was no tendon damage to the finger and the doctor believes I will eventually recover full mobility without surgery. I also have feeling in the fingertip still, and no other nerve damage except in the area that was macerated. Also, it is my Left hand, and I'm Right handed, so that helped too. There was no wait at the ER, the team that took care of me was incredible, and I cannot thank them enough.

While I was enjoying my 5 hour stay in the ER, I had a lot of time to think about how the router started in the first place. I'm usually on the 'overboard' side of safety when working, so what happened? My hands were no where near the switch, what happened? The first day I was comfortable enough to go out and take a peek at the machine I noticed what had happened. The spindle lock has an interlock that prevents it from being engaged when the router is running, and also preventing the router from starting when the spindle lock is engaged. This part is an integral part of the start switch. This piece hangs down in the in the path of the wrench when using 2 wrenches to change bits. I apparently bumped it enough to start the router. I hope the picture below shows it in better detail. You might want to take a peek at your routers (when unplugged of course) and see if there are any similarites.

Just because you do something enough times doesn't mean you've seen all the hazards. Don't forget to use your checklist everytime you do an operation, sometimes you might be a little tired or destracted.

I have spent the last month regrowing skin and learning to bend my finger again, yet still think I am one of the luckiest guys in town. My scarred finger will hopefully be a not so subtle safety reminder when I'm working. Having splints and bandages on one hand let me realize how much different life would be without it. Try tying your shoes, cooking, or even putting toothpaste on your toothbrush with one hand. It's an eye openner! I haven't used any power tools except for the scroll saw since the accident, but plan to get back on the horse before too long. When I do, I'm CERTAIN I will never make the same mistake again.


Please learn from my mistake, and always work safe in the shop. Bad things happen real fast, and tools don't care what they cut. It hurts my pride to admit such a foolish oversight, but it would hurt me more if someone got injured in the same way I did.

Doug


**** My beloved wife requests that I add what she believes is the biggest mistake that I had made that day. I drove myself to the ER. Even with a phone in the shop and a cellphone on my person, I drove myself to the hospital instead of calling EMS. I didn't really have problems with shock until after I was at the hospital and knew I was safe. About page 2 of the admission form my handwritting 'changes' a little. I just think she is jealous because even in my injured state I do a better job parking my truck than she does. Seriously, I should have called for help.****


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW!

Doug, you are right about the Lord looking after you as it could have been so much worse than it was. Thanks for taking the time and effort to share this with us as a reminder that we can never be TOO safe when working in the shop and should always practice "SAFETY FIRST" above all else.

Best wishes on the continued healing process.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Doug

I'm glad you still have all your parts and you are OK, they are hard to replace 

For me every time I turn (work on the router) on the router I have a check list that I use in my head but I always say what did I forget,if I think I did I do it one more time....b/4 I fire up the router or any other tool in the shop, it's so easy to get in a rush and by pass the check list and I do that from time to time ,I will now recall your post b/4 I hit the power switch thanks for the post..

=========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Doug,
Thank you for the safety reminder. I know all of us get a little lax with our safety procedures at times. I'm glad your injury wasn't as bad as it could have been. Hope your recovery is swift and uneventful.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

This kind of post is invaluable. Everything we buy these days has more pages in the manual inserted by the company lawyer than there are on how to use the thing. They are repetitive and boring and we skip over them.
Hearing of what really can happen does more for my safety consciousness than any manual.
Thank you for posting !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Always better to learn from someone else’s mishap, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear you had a bad day in the shop. Things can happen very quickly and in a split second your life can change. I have had two close calls myself and I certainly am a lot more careful because of it.

Get well and be careful!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Doug thanks for sharing this. I am VERY glad you are ok and reasonably in tact. I was routing a couple of slots the other day, when I was done I pulled the router out and removed the bit. I have no idea where my mind was because it wasn't until I dropped the router back into the table I realized I hadn't unplugged it. NO NO NO! Luckily nothing happened but all the same it scared me. 
I wish you a speedy and complete recovery. Take it easy remounting that horse. There's more then just your hand that has to heal.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Doug sounds worse here then when you told me about it on the phone. Hope that you are healing well.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What are we to do with you Doug, a highly qualified guy like you getting into this kind of trouble. Hopefully you WILL make a full recovery. Two things that ensure it's unlikely to happen on my table:
1)....I have a Triton router which has above table cutter change in which position the switch has to be locked in the off position.
2)....I use a power point hanging from the roof and so it's always in perfect view and obvious if the table is plugged in.

Heal quickly Doug, your experience has made me realise that my problems are not as bad as I thought.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Doug,

It takes a big man to admit this sort of thing openly. Thank you for sharing and for considering the well being of the rest of us. Thank the LORD that you are able to continue using your hand. This kind of post gives me pause and makes me thankful for so many things that I take for granted. If nothing else I will rethink my safety procedures and take this all into consideration. Thanks and be well.


----------



## RMilgie (Feb 23, 2009)

Doug first I would like to say sorry about your accident second glad that it looks well on the recovery. as stated in many of the post SAFETY is the most important rule int he shop. And our brain the most important tool. Thanks a gain for sharing you are in our prayers


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Doug,

I, too, am sorry to hear about your accident. Sending happy, good thoughts your way to a quick recovery.

~Julie~


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, It's been almost 2 months now, and things are healing so fast it is hard to believe. My thumb and index finger are completely healed, and have almost no visible signs that I hurt them. I have 90% of the mobility in my middle finger, and most of the strength. It still hurts to do certain things, but not entirely unbearable. I still have a regular routine of therapy to do to keep the scar tissue from hardening on the back of the knuckle, and improve the elasticity. I dread working in the cold this winter, we'll see what happens. 

My company has finally cleared me for duty last week, and I should be going back to sea this week. Hopefully it will be uneventful. I now have to face the good natured abuse that my co-workers are going to give me, but there may be teaching moments as well.

I sincerely hope that we will not add any more accident reports to the forum for a long time. The pysical injuries are bad enough, but I was not prepared for how much of an mental/emotional trauma it is. I was very angry and dissapointed with myself once the initial shock wore off. It has taken a while to forgive myself, and to begin to trust myself again around equipment. It is getting easier, but I will admit it took some effort to set up a router the first time...

I got off easy, and the one thing I wish the most is that no one else gets hurt in a similar fashion. The difference between the 'before' picture and the 'after' picture is amazing. I ain't sharing the 'before' picture, Glenmore can tell you what the inbetween picture looked like, but I am now comfortable with sharing one picture. It's a far cry from what my wife described as a sausage with a split casing...

I guess admitting my mistake is part of my penance... I always have a reminder now as to what being careless can cause, and I will hopefully never make assumptions like I did which got me into this mess.

Your kind words and support are all apreciated. Work smart, and safe.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Doug it looks like you had some very excellent medical attention to your injuries. That's healing very nicely! And I am glad you are healing internally as well


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Depending on your demeanour you may have to use that finger more them most. 

I wish you a speedy recovery and lets hope you take the time to be extra safe.

Glad things worked out for you in the end and your able to use your hand.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Dang Doug, I must have missed this posting. Sorry to hear about the accident. It does look like you're healing up nicely. Just continue with your therapy and you'll be just fine.

I've seen a lot worse.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Doug, Thanks for post. Along with all others I am very hapy to learn of your rapid recovery.
You bring up a little mentioned aspect of such injuries, the mental aspect. There was the shock that set in after you got to ER, and longer lasting effects. I know that when I injured my finger it ended my use of the router for the year, and since then I have approached it with greater respect almost to the point of fear. Yet we have to go on. Your reaction was very similar to mine. Don't beat up yourself; We have had too many postings of similar and worse injuries by experienced woodworkers such as you, but each post reminds us that woodworking tools are not toys; they are potential weapons.

Take care.


----------

